# Please welcome our new administrator(s)



## alasdairm

spacejunk!

spacejunk has been a solid contributor to the site as a bluelighter, moderator,and senior moderator for about 6 years. his hard work and dedication are very much appreciated and i am excited to see him continue that at the admin. level.

i hope you'll join me in welcoming him to the admin team.

alasdair


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Seems we missed spreading the word at the time, but for those that haven't noticed, we did promote two staff to Admin level back in September of 2018 to help out spacejunk in that role.  If you haven't given them a hug or pat on the head for being so cute, please do so next time you cross paths with:

Sadie

Tranced


----------



## TheLoveBandit

We would like to share with the community that at this time we are promoting CFC and swilow to the admin group.  When you see them in the forums, be sure to congratulate them.

CFC

swilow


----------



## T. Calderone

Yay! Good to see both you both in your new role as admin!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

We're a little behind the curve on this, but we'd like to thank both swilow and CFC for their time.  Unfortunately, both found the call of the real world was too much and have given up their positions.  I believe you may still CFC around the forums periodically.


With that, please help us welcome the two new additions to the admin level:  S.J.B. as well as Xorkoth!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

We currently have S.J.B. wishing to retire to the good life (we hope he will still visit us as a member).

As such, we are pulling up two new admin.  Please give a warm welcome to @mal3volent  and @Cheshire_Kat


----------



## TheLoveBandit

With Cheshire_kat having moved on to real life, we are taking this moment to promote two new admin.  Please give a big round of applesauce to @D's and @deficiT


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

TheLoveBandit said:


> With Cheshire_kat having moved on to real life, we are taking this moment to promote two new admin.  Please give a big round of applesauce to @D's and @deficiT



Woohoo!! Big congrats fellas


----------



## TheLoveBandit

It's been a hot minute, but changing times means changing jobs...we are overjoyed to announce that @arrall & @Mysterier have joined us in the penthouse suite.  Huzzah!


----------



## arrall

Congratulations @Mysterier!!!

I’m looking forward to working as admin and may be bringing some interesting new projects in the coming several months now that the Discord is running smoothly and I finished my other most recent BL project (the HR services thread) a while back.

This site is something truly special. It has been running for well over two decades and has helped countless (probably hundreds of thousands of) people along the way while providing community to many more. 

Here’s to another 20-something years of Bluelight!


----------



## S.J.B.

Congrats guys!


----------

